# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Wild American Toads fighting for territory

## Randy Schroyer

Was out at the local pond the other night and found a few toads. These two were both calling for females, till one got too close to the other. Just thought I'd share these.






The victor, found in the same spot the next morning.

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for the share.  Males... always fighting for females  :EEK!:  !  Glad I'm 60 and over that stage  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Randy Schroyer

Just noticed there is a section for "field work". This post probably belongs there, any mods, please feel free to move it there if you'd like. My apologies.

----------


## Carlos

Thread moved Randy, no apologies required  :Smile:  !

----------


## Randy Schroyer

Thanks. I'll be posting more pics after the next time I go out. If the hunt goes well, I'll be coming home with some toad tadpoles.  :Smile:

----------


## Brian

American toads are always amusing, doubly so in the breeding ponds.

Good stuff, thanks for sharing :Smile:

----------

